# Why Only One Weekend?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering why the muzz hunt is only one weekend for deer, when every other hunt get's so much longer? It's tough for those of us that can only get out on the weekends, just wondering what the reasoning was behind this?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not positive, but I imagine it has something to do with overlapping seasons with the general spike and general any bull elk hunts. They start 2 days after the muzzy deer ends.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I'm not positive, but I imagine it has something to do with overlapping seasons with the general spike and general any bull elk hunts. They start 2 days after the muzzy deer ends.


I agree though I, too, am just speculating and have no first hand information. But there are so many "specialty hunts " now days that there just isn't enough fall to fit them all into.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i say take some from the archery hunters but then they will start crying .
just take what we have and hope they do not move the archery around anymore than what they already have.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

ya, that's too bad, why couldn't they add the weekend before we have now? So we'd have the last two weekends in sep?


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

The week end before the muzzle loader hunt is the last week end of the limited entry rifle elk hunt. They don't want a bunch of smokepole deer hunters interfereing with their hunt.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

prettytiedup said:


> The week end before the muzzle loader hunt is the last week end of the limited entry rifle elk hunt. They don't want a bunch of smokepole deer hunters interfereing with their hunt.


You mean the LE rifle elk isn't just a 1 day hunt?


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I beleive it came down to squeezing in the hunt when it was moved from November. I don't mind having only one weekend and actually like the mid week start. I am lucky that getting out of town mid week is no more difficult than on a weekend start. This year the weekend will be filled with grouse hunters. At first, I found this aggrivating. Since I have thought about it, if I haven't filled my tag by the weekend, I will just need to adjust. The grouse hunters will certainly clear out the lowlands, and may work to my advantage. Can't wait!


----------

